# SR20det Drive Belt change



## chwwilliam (Jul 22, 2003)

hi, i am gonna replace my main drive belts on my redtop SR20det. Could anyone tell me does there any USDM drive belts from Nissan dealer can fit it?


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

You can try calling the guys at www.sr20detperformance.com They usually have a good line on OEM sr20 parts.

Also try http://www.courtesy-nissan.com/ They can pretty much get anything!

-Jake


----------

